# There are many words to read



## FlyingBird

Please translate it


----------



## boggiee

There are a lot of words to be read = okunacak çok kelime var.


----------



## FlyingBird

boggiee said:


> There are a lot of words to be read = okunacak çok kelime var.


what is difference between 'harf' and 'kelime'?

How would you say 'turkish alphabet words'?


----------



## maxguncel

Harf    = letter
Kelime = word


----------



## FlyingBird

maxguncel said:


> Harf    = letter
> Kelime = word


if 'harf' mean letter then what 'mektup' mean?


----------



## boggiee

'Mektup (letter)' is a written or printed message that is usually put in an envelope and sent by mail.

'Harf (letter)' is a sign in writing or printing that represents a speech sound.

http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/letter_1


----------



## Gemmenita

Harf= letter = A, B, C, D, ... , Z

mektup = letter = written message on paper,....(as boggiee said)


----------

